
Ask HN: What do you do on your daily commute? - vanwary
I&#x27;m trying to find more interesting&#x2F;productive ways to spend my daily 45 minute commute. Suggestions?
======
arcticwombat
I'm the opposite of a morning-person.

I know some people enjoy audio books and whatnot, but I'm just trying to wake
up so I just play some music from my phone (Over the car audio system), what I
play depends on my current mood.

Everything from "Pickle Rick" to dubstep, lately I've been playing a track I
use when coding.

------
auslegung
My daily commute is 25-30 minutes round trip thankfully. I usually use that
time to either 1) sit in silence, or 2) call and catchup with friends.

